# Window sill glass mini tank! (310 x 200 x 170 mm)



## GHNelson (28 Jun 2016)

Had a little surprise today this!
Beautiful purple flowers!





Have a few stems of Hygrophila pinnatifida in this little glass tank....didn't  think it  would do much as it gets very hot at times!
Its been plagued by little black flies?
Substrate is John Innes no3 plus inert aquatic gravel on the bottom...mixed in some Osmocote into the JIN3.
There is a few stems of Rotala rotundifolia in there also!
The glass lid didn't fit properly to cover the whole top, so used a clear plastic bag and a couple of large elastic band to keep the moisture in!
I think the substrate would be better with a Aquatic type...maybe Colombo Flora base!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Nelson (28 Jun 2016)

Excellent .


----------



## GHNelson (28 Jun 2016)

Cheers Neil
The flowers are stunning...like mini Orchid flowers!
Anyone got any ideas about the flies?
Could it be the John Innes compost?
hoggie


----------



## dw1305 (28 Jun 2016)

Hi all, 





hogan53 said:


> Its been plagued by little black flies?





hogan53 said:


> Anyone got any ideas about the flies?


<"Sciarid flies">? They like damp soil (particularly those with some composted green waste).

This might be an option: From <"Carnivorous plants at Kew">. I can swap you a _Pinguicula,_ like this one for a plant of your choice. 



 

cheers Darrel


----------



## GHNelson (29 Jun 2016)

Hi Darrel
Cheers 
What size is the plant?
It's a small tank to go into!
hoggie


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jun 2016)

Hi all, 





hogan53 said:


> What size is the plant?


About 1/2 tennis ball size when full grown, but that takes a long time. I've got ~10 plants. I grew the original one from a leaf cutting, and the others have mainly grown themselves.

The one I have is_ <"Pinguicula moranensis">._

cheers Darrel


----------



## GHNelson (29 Jun 2016)

Yea will take it.........
At work are the moment......what plants are interested in?
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jun 2016)

Hi all,





hogan53 said:


> what plants are interested in?


Surprise me, anything low tech. submersed or emersed. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## GHNelson (29 Jun 2016)

Okay ....see what l can do!
What's your address again?


----------

